# Ich? Help identify....



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

No i noticed white dots on my parrot today, ich? I think it is... i am not to sure.



















Thanks for any help, i have the meds, just want some more input before i add it to the tank, I am assuming malachite green will work.

Alex


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm no expert Alex , but looks like to Ich to me. there are several threads on here lately about treating it. I've been using malachite green to cure mine also bumping the temp up above 82 and adding salt helps. Here's is a couple threads discussing it , I'm sure there will me plenty of replies by more experienced members soon enough, until then, hope this helps
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/hospital-section-12/ick-7909/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/hospital-section-12/ich-210-gallon-8146/


----------



## Aaron (Apr 21, 2010)

x2 on the Ich


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks distbd1,

I think its becase i recently added a wack load of new fish to the tank from different places. The temperature is always above 80, and its at 81 currently, should i still raise it? Salt is deffinitly somthing to help, i would like to stay away fr om chemicals, but if its a must i will do it..... i am starting on a 50% water change ATM, fish are all eating fine.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like ICH. My favor ich medication is quick cure.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I have had good results once with just bumping up the temp and adding salt. I had my temp up to 84-86 but i just had regular live bearers. I hope you can get it under control.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

okay, i did 50% water change, added 1 tsp or M G per 10 gallons and 2 tbs of salt per 10 gallons. Bumped up temp to 86


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

I had really good results with API Super Ich Cure.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey guys,

So i went out to IPU today, and picke dup some mardel ich treatment the instructions say to use 5ml for 4 gallons, i added the correct amount, and it saus It will treat the water for one month.

If i am doing 50 % water changes everyday, should i continue to add more medication?

I am also adding a 1 cup of salt a day, every time i do a water change. am i doing everything right?

The tank is 160 gallons...

Thanks


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

bump...???


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

AWW said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So i went out to IPU today, and picke dup some mardel ich treatment the instructions say to use 5ml for 4 gallons, i added the correct amount, and it saus It will treat the water for one month.
> 
> ...


Is maracide by mardel the one u got?


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Is maracide by mardel the one u got?


I believe so yes, ill check when i get home. If it is, should i be re adding it after the water change?


----------

